# Dancing With The Stars



## sealybobo (Sep 15, 2015)

Nick Carter from backstreet boys was good.

Gary bucey was amazing.

And I love the Greek guy who stopped the terrorist. 

Fuck Paula Dean the racist old bitch.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 16, 2015)

To me the song chosen for Gary's dance was too slow to where he didn't seem to be doing all that much out there on the floor. I hope that he is given a chance to perform during a song that is more upbeat. To me, that Bindi girl was the best of the night.   

God bless you and her and Gary always!!!   

Holly


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 16, 2015)

JOSweetHeart said:


> To me the song chosen for Gary's dance was too slow to where he didn't seem to be doing all that much out there on the floor. I hope that he is given a chance to perform during a song that is more upbeat. To me, that Bindi girl was the best of the night.
> 
> God bless you and her and Gary always!!!
> 
> Holly


Gary's best performance was before and after the dance.  

Steve Erwin's kid?  What a doll!!!  

I think I want Nick Carter to win.  There was one other girl I thought she was really good but I don't know who she is.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 21, 2015)

JOSweetHeart said:


> To me the song chosen for Gary's dance was too slow to where he didn't seem to be doing all that much out there on the floor. I hope that he is given a chance to perform during a song that is more upbeat. To me, that Bindi girl was the best of the night.
> 
> God bless you and her and Gary always!!!
> 
> Holly


Paula Dean did a much better job this week. I still hope she goes first. I don't like celebs you know are jerks in real life. Hard to root for them. Rosie O'Donnell, Martha Stewart.

So when I see Paula Dean smiling and nice I think fake


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 21, 2015)

Or the singer who licked the donut or that woman who is the daughter of meg Ryan? She bad mouthed Americans in France. Or Lauren hill is a racist.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## TrinityPower (Sep 24, 2015)

I hoped Bindi would do well. She has her fathers ambition and spirit and lack of fear to do anything. I pray she wins. She puts her all I to anything she does just like her dad but cannot discount her mother in this. I mean the woman did go on a film shoot snake hunt for her honeymoon after all. Lol


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 24, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


>


Some of it is really good and some really gay. I do respect the male dancers. They're all studs. And the women are insanely hot.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 24, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> I hoped Bindi would do well. She has her fathers ambition and spirit and lack of fear to do anything. I pray she wins. She puts her all I to anything she does just like her dad but cannot discount her mother in this. I mean the woman did go on a film shoot snake hunt for her honeymoon after all. Lol


She is such a doll. Her father would be proud. She'll be a celebrity the rest of her life so because of her father so in a way her father gave her the greatest inheritance.


----------



## JakeWIlls92 (Nov 25, 2015)

Who thinks the whole thing was rigged and the winner is chosen before the show even starts?

I thought Bindi should be the winner. I'm glad she won.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2016)

Nyles rocked it! Then again, Nyles is HOT and would rock anything!!!
Dayum...just...DAYUM!


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 23, 2016)

JakeWIlls92 said:


> Who thinks the whole thing was rigged and the winner is chosen before the show even starts?
> 
> I thought Bindi should be the winner. I'm glad she won.


I just hope geraldo got booted first


----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2016)

Geraldo got the lowest score. Not only does he suck at dancing, his personality is suckier. He will go first. Everyone hates him and we are the ones voting, ya know.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Nyles rocked it!


That man was awesome!   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 28, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Geraldo got the lowest score. Not only does he suck at dancing, his personality is suckier. He will go first. Everyone hates him and we are the ones voting, ya know.


Republicans like him don't realize how unpopular they are with the general public. Not enough old fox news fans watching dwts? 

People loved Gary bucey even Paula Dean more than dickhead geraldo. So full of himself.


----------



## sealybobo (May 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Nyles rocked it! Then again, Nyles is HOT and would rock anything!!!
> Dayum...just...DAYUM!


I love ginger z!


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 10, 2016)

To me, the ending of last night's show was a real shocker. After getting a perfect score I thought that Jodie was going to be safe.

God bless you and her always!!!

Holly


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 25, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Geraldo got the lowest score. Not only does he suck at dancing, his personality is suckier. He will go first. Everyone hates him and we are the ones voting, ya know.


Normani kordei was hot. I can't believe the girl from glee got booted. She was good. I don't love Nancy kerrigan. Never have but I root for her to spite Tonya Harding who's probably watching from her cell or with her free antenna tv. Funny thing is I have the free tv too. Lol. Only I could afford cable I'm just cheap.

The Olympic girl is cute and good but the last Olympic girl was better. Could another Olympic girl win?

Could any of the guys win? I don't think so.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (May 6, 2017)

I'm a big time Bachelor/Bachelorette junky so I wanted Nick Viall to win..


----------



## Abishai100 (Jun 3, 2017)

I'd like to see Matthew McConaughey on this show, and I'd also like to see him portray Jesus in a film...he'd be good.


----------

